# Plastic flags sticking up from car windows.



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Is it just where I live or do hundreds of people have these flags sticking out of the windows of their cars. You know the ones that you close your window against so it stands up.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for euro 2004, quite looking forward to it and supporting England, but they are naff :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I was away at the weekend - lots of them on the M4 ...

Chav accessory :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> I was away at the weekend - lots of them on the M4 ...
> 
> Chav accessory :?


Just like "phat boy" exhausts - UV lights etc..... all to adorn your moms Clio woooot


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

If it makes them happy..... :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Why are the ugliest people, with the least prospects and lowest IQs, generally the loudest and least appealing patriots, when it comes to international sport?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

See em everywhere.

Have to smile at the ones proudly displayed on Renault/Peugeot/Citroen's


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A lot of people seem to be having double flags, either side of the rear windows on people carriers, mostly I have seen.

I think on a more prestige car it might look a bit naff :?

They look good though when your drivng along as they fly along.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Chav accessory :?


Damn, I was going to get me a set of those. I thought they looked well cool.

I was also going to get some superglue to stick them on for when the roof's down.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> I was away at the weekend - lots of them on the M4 ...
> 
> Chav accessory :?


Can I add "Pikey Accessory". Or is a pikey the same as a Chav?....

I can understand folks wanting to support England in Euro 2004 but WTF?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just stick with your St George's caps and T shirts then


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Aw. I was going to stick one on my aerial.


----------



## LeeS3 (Mar 24, 2004)

I blame the rugby world cup, Heman and the Sun.

Once again we'll no doubt have a stupid round of over expectation at Euro 2004 and Wimbledon.

We never win anything, expect for darts, bowls and snooker on a consistent basis. We're a nation of bar sport!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

phil said:


> Aw. I was going to stick one on my aerial.


I thought you would want one painted on your bottom!


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

I shouldnt laugh but a woman got slapped in the breast area with one this morning whilst along with abt 30 other people we crossed the road! (at a flashing amber light :? ) and Mr White van driver skipped past...

could have been messy!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A Slap on the breast! OUCH BLOODY OUCH!


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

They've had these flags on the continent for some years now. Was inevitable they'd come here sooner or later. Each to their own - nice bit of patriotism I guess.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Pammy said:


> They've had these flags on the continent for some years now. Was inevitable they'd come here sooner or later. Each to their own - nice bit of patriotism I guess.


No. It's not nice at all. They're about as tasteful as Union Jack Y-Fronts. No mention in the OED of shitty plastic flags to demonstrate patriotism. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It actually seems a shame that the English national flag and indeed the UK's seem to be associated with racist yobs.

Perhaps it's just because the flags of other nations are not ours, but you never feel the same way when you see other people 'flying the flag' as you do when you see and England flag.

I see them and immediately think BNP.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PS - no irony at all in my avatar. :lol:

I do have an England shirt but I only wear it if I'm watching the game.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Kell said:


> It actually seems a shame that the English national flag and indeed the UK's seem to be associated with racist yobs.
> 
> Perhaps it's just because the flags of other nations are not ours, but you never feel the same way when you see other people 'flying the flag' as you do when you see and England flag.
> 
> I see them and immediately think BNP.


Know exactly what u mean...it is ashame really!

Is great to see people be patriotic but for the right reasons.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Skin heads are very patriotic. So are Neo Nazis. But we don't like this type of patriotism.

Anyway, the whole flag thing is so boring...you only see English ones, so what is the point?

It will be much better if it was a bit diverse. If there were French and German and Greek flags etc around. Then it would be more fun.

I am not a football fan and I hate football. I don't car who wins, but it will be good fun to have more than one flags in my car from two different countries...this will confuse the fuckers.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

vlastan said:


> I am not a football fan and I hate football. I don't car who wins, but it will be good fun to have more than one flags in my car from two different countries...this will confuse the fuckers.


Having watched Nikos Dabizas for more games than I care to remember I can tell football isnt a priority in Greece :lol: 
The flags are everywhere around here look so daft ,what chance have we got anyhow


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vlastan will be driving around with a big 'V' on his flags


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

I can remember when some 'select' English fans decided to damage any german cars they found when England lost to Germany a few years ago

So dont think it will be wise to wave non english flags abt... could provoke unwanted attention to your car!


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

LeeS3 said:


> I blame the rugby world cup, Heman and


Me too! all that "by the power of Greyscull" crap!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a nice skinny rib top bought from New Look with Espania on it. I bought it because it is modern and looks nice with jeans and I like it. Not necessarily because I support the team, although the team are a 'bit of alright' and are good footy players . But, I still support the England team .

My sons however have St Georges T shirts with matching caps [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] and daddy has a couple of nice Ben Sherman england tops too [smiley=pimp2.gif] . So WITHOUT the flags on our cars, big great massive banners hanging down outside our house, we are doing our bit to support the England team by wearing tops (apart from me and my Espania one :roll: .... .


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

the lot of em !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Platforms?

Is this a slur where you live?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Seeing as I live in an area that is rapidly being renamed Little Lisbon by the locals (at least by those that are left!) I will be taking great pleasure in provocatively displaying my Union Jack and my St George's Cross from the balcony should England win any games during Euro 2004. And even if they don't, we will be hanging out a German flag as my wife is German. That should confuse everybody.



> It actually seems a shame that the English national flag and indeed the UK's seem to be associated with racist yobs.


Couldn't agree with you more Kell.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Platforms?
> 
> Is this a slur where you live?


meant to mean " shoe the lot of em "


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ronin said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > meant to mean " shoe the lot of em "


Should have guess that! It's a regular quote you use on here Ronin along with Saul too


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

you can't use shoe in the flame room FFS :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*spanking* :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> *spanking* :wink:


let me know when and where :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ronin said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > *spanking* :wink:
> ...


Essex Meet 3rd July :idea:

*spank*

*whip*

 8)


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Why are the ugliest people, with the least prospects and lowest IQs, generally the loudest and least appealing patriots, when it comes to international sport?


Because supporting England is in essence a racist act.So why should we be surprised that it brings out the "yob" culture in the more primitive sections of society?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Why are the ugliest people, with the least prospects and lowest IQs, generally the loudest and least appealing patriots, when it comes to international sport?
> ...


I think we've done that one SG already. Your views on the matter are well known. :roll:


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Oh Dear! Its a shame there is so much snobbery about these flags, most are kids getting excited about the Euro Finals, and gals and guys alike with a bit of english pride! 

I guess you lot would have different opinions if it was Jonny Wilkinsons Mob playing in the Euro Finals Next Week!! :wink:

I am retiring to the Vauxhall Nova Club until after the Football! :wink:

C'mon England


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

donna_kebab said:


> Oh Dear! Its a shame there is so much snobbery about these flags, most are kids getting excited about the Euro Finals, and gals and guys alike with a bit of english pride!
> 
> I guess you lot would have different opinions if it was Jonny Wilkinsons Mob playing in the Euro Finals Next Week!! :wink:
> 
> ...


Nowt to do with snobbery. They just look shite. Period.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

When Newcastle were in the cup finals acouple of years back we had tasteful black and white ribbons flying from the ariels ,these flags just look cheap and nasty


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Aaargh ... joining the M40 this morning I passed a black 180 TTC, Left Hooker, T Regd with Flags on both sides

Have you no shame Sir !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> See em everywhere.
> 
> Have to smile at the ones proudly displayed on Renault/Peugeot/Citroen's


and german cars......they should only beallowed to hang off Rovers. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> ...they should only be allowed to hang off Rovers.


Are we talking about the flags or the people that display them?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Where can I get one of these?

:lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You will looks terribly cool if you put one of them on your TT. :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> Where can I get one of these?
> 
> :lol:


Scotland I think - isn't it the Commando Memorial ?


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

> I think on a more prestige car it might look a bit naff


Seen a silver coupe in Halifax with a flag on today - [smiley=sick2.gif] I thought TT owners had taste!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Bunch of miserable fucks the lot of you. I suppose putting xmas trees on your dashboard is naff too?

:wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> Bunch of miserable fucks the lot of you. I suppose putting xmas trees on your dashboard is naff too?
> 
> :wink:


No but hangng CDs from the interior mirror is cooler.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

QuackingPlums said:


> Where can I get one of these?
> 
> :lol:


certainly beats a little plastic flag(Iwo Jima Memmorial Arlington)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've changed my mind about this now.

Not because I've suddenly decided that they look good, but because I don't want to be told that I can't display one.

Yes, I said that the England flag is all too often associated with yobbery and racism, but if we don't claim it back, then it always will be.

The fact that some councils have tried to ban people from displaying the flag is an outrage. So while I might not agree with flying the flag (for aesthetic reasons), I will certainly defend the right to do it.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Kell said:


> I've changed my mind about this now.
> 
> Not because I've suddenly decided that they look good, but because I don't want to be told that I can't display one.
> 
> ...


i work in a town with a lot of asians and we have had a letter to say to respect other peoples views before displaying things that may cause offence.

so the st george went up the day after council twats


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I've changed my mind about this now.
> ...


load of utter bollocks isn't it? I mean if you were in India, and someone hoisted the Indian flag, you'd be on the fucking warpath wouldn't you? (not)


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Kell said:


> The fact that some councils have tried to ban people from displaying the flag is an outrage. So while I might not agree with flying the flag (for aesthetic reasons), I will certainly defend the right to do it.


No way... how bloody cheeky is that!!! what next?

Biggest load of crap i've heard, if 'they' are offended by the national flag then bugger off back home!!

I;m not english but feel that this country is bending over backwards to make foreigners feel comfortable at the expense of its own people


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

thing is as i see it,it is not even an english thing it's a football thing and now due to the media and councils it has now become a english thing.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

dimitt said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that some councils have tried to ban people from displaying the flag is an outrage. So while I might not agree with flying the flag (for aesthetic reasons), I will certainly defend the right to do it.
> ...


Can we please keep this in perspective? It's the council who sent out the letters, therefore your attack _may _ be better if aimed at the perpetrator. If it was at a request from one of *"them" * then does that single voice speak for the majority of the minorities? I somehow doubt that. I suspect (as I don't have any proof that the council was preempting the possibility of over sensitive folk complaining.)

Before damning us (minorities) please at least try and find out if there was an uproar from the asians (again without any PROOF I don't know one way or another but I'll reserve judgement until I do know).

How can yet another thread end up slagging off asians/muslims/hindus/?? If I recall correctly this is the third one to end up this way in 3 days. I guess I know how some of you will be voting today :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> dimitt said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


I think you may have read too much into DimiTT's post. Why did you assume that the 'they' he was talking about were Asian? He didn't say that.

He also says that he's not English, but a foreigner. I took his comments to mean that if someone (of whatever race, religion, colour) feels offended by an Englishman flying the English flag in England, then they really have no grounds on which to complain.

I'm inclined to agree.

I take your comments about some of the other threads, but I think in this case you may just have it on your mind and have read into it something which was never there.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

++++++++deleted++++++


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Kell you;ve put it a lot better then i have... thanks!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Every time I have seen cars or people carriers in my travels today with these flags on I have been jokingly raising my voice a bit louder, bored my hubby senseless with the same old lines of 'VOTE LABOUR....VOTE CONSERVATIVE....VOTE....VOTE..... VOTE ME VOTE ME ...ME ME ME ME'!


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

If I misread your posting then I apologies. But please re-read your comment, and I quote:

_"if "they" are offended by the national flag then bugger off back home then"_

If you read back a few comments you'll see Kingcutter's comment about working in a town with a lot of asians, council etc. Then two posts down you spot another with the comment as quoted above.

You'll forgive me for originally thinking this comment wasn't aimed at the council? It may have been worded incorrectly, but I hope you'll understand why I thought your attacked was aimed elsewhere.

I don't want to be drawn in to battle - if somebody wants to fly the flag then they have every right to. I'm sticking by my earlier comments in this thread. They look shite. Period.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

sonicmonkey

firstly, I agree with u that the flags on the cars look awful!

My comment was based on the council's action and not on the previous posts!

The "bugger off back home" refers to people (including greeks and all other foreigners) who are guests of a country (whether in England or not) who try to stop or alter the culture of that very nation.

In simple terms, if England play Greece in the football, I have no right to complain to the council that my neighbours England flag is offending me, I am in England after all.

If dont like it and have serious issues abt it then I quiet frankly need to look at myself and question do i belong here! (bit drastic I know but trying to get my point across)

It was definately not targetted at ANY individuals or specific race and also apologise to you and anyone else who thought that. It was a general opinon.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

No worries Dimitt ....Lets call it a day on that particular subject!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Now then if we can all shake hands and have a drink to celebrate[smiley=cheers.gif]

(Kaliber if you don't drink alcohol)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Muhahahahaha


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

jampott said:


> Muhahahahaha


 :lol: :lol:

Nice one!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Dunno if this has been spotted previously (haven't got time to read all 5 pages) but I spotted 4 flags on a Meganne earlier today... is that a record? :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I spotted four today.....on a Megane. It must be something to do with having a French car and the games that's currently on!

Love the sniffpetrol advert [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK. So the english are now not only just content having flags on their cars but hanging up at every single bloody window at the front of their house aswell! You know those big flag thingys.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> OK. So the english are now not only just content having flags on their cars but hanging up at every single bloody window at the front of their house aswell! You know those big flag thingys.


Ah, but they are not all so _proud and defiant _ this morning eh? :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I was amazed to see 5 on a megane the other day untill jdn ssaid 6 was seen on a 4*4 :?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Yep, three on each rear window.

And it was a taxi. :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

what about when they are flying on _virtual_ cars? 

http://www.********.co.uk/images/tt02.jpg


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I did a bit of a 'statistic' this morning whilst 'out on the road'. Round my way every 5th o 8th car is having these flags!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> I did a bit of a 'statistic' this morning whilst 'out on the road'. Round my way every 5th o 8th car is having these flags!


The people that created them and sell them will be rich by now.

Actually I was reading that the shops are running out of stock of these flags, due to the high demand.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its one of the only ways I can "support" England here in Munich, although, that said, a contingent of us are off to a Beer Garden (big one at that) with huge screens outside to cheer on the boys!

Last time we went to watch a Euro game there, Stan Collymore joined us to support!

Good crack will be had, and thankfully none of the pathetitic yobs will be there to spoil the fun, win or loose!

1 Swiss, 1 Swede pleanty of English and a dashing of Germans!

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

oh, and I was fortunate enough to have been to THE game between germany and england here in Munich....what a cracker!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its funny how:



> Good crack will be had, and thankfully none of the pathetitic yobs will be there to spoil the fun, win or loose!


is a direct contradiction of:



> Last time we went to watch a Euro game there, Stan Collymore joined us to support!


LOL 

I'm working for a German company in the UK (well, TWO German companies really) - luckily no French, and, somewhat strangely, our Swiss colleague isn't in this week!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

hmm, you have a point !!! LOL


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> Its one of the only ways I can "support" England here in Munich, although, that said, a contingent of us are off to a Beer Garden (big one at that) with huge screens outside to cheer on the boys!
> 
> Last time we went to watch a Euro game there, Stan Collymore joined us to support!
> 
> ...


The Beer garden is such a nice place to be when it is so hot...enjoy the game today and the drinking/eating.  But is it safe to hold a British flag around so many Germans?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Its one of the only ways I can "support" England here in Munich, although, that said, a contingent of us are off to a Beer Garden (big one at that) with huge screens outside to cheer on the boys!
> ...


Depends what you mean by "safe"...

An English flag is fine, but a large katana or a can of tear gas are quite effective...


----------

